# Canister with sump?



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

So I see people using protien skimmers on their salt water tanks and it gave me an idea. I currently have my canister running along side of my sump. I do not currently have anything inside the sump to help nothing settle on the bottom. My thought right now is to have the intake from the canister in the refugium, its on a cichlid tank, wanted to help keep nitrates down (its working  ) Anyways intake in the fuge and the out put at the beginning of the sump to help keep it stirred up. The question from there is what type of filtration in each and if this is worth it.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone? Good idea bad idea? Suggestions...


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

It sounds like a good idea I mean couldn't hurt


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No harm in using it but a specific recommendation on bio media I can't offer.I have hydors(powerheads) in my sumps to keep debris from settling on the bottom(it will over time).I origanally installed the hydors to break surface tension in the sump as I noticed a small "oily" build up on surface(organic protiens).With them breaking the surface it was all gone and gas exchange I have to geuss was maximised.Now that I inject co2 I have pointed the hydors down towards bottom of sump,but still have 3 in my 180's filter.
Most here believe you can never over filter,only create too much current for some fish.In your application you could run a pool filter to your sump and not effect the tanks current.
I think you have probly enhanced your filter ,but would say look into DIY nitrate reactors or similiar set ups for specific chemicals(purigen or phos guard).I think nitrate reactors have to be "fed" as mine never really seemed to make a difference in the 3-4 months I ran it.
I'm curoius,but scared to try bio plastics in freshwater.All my reef tanks with bio plastics don't even have detectable nitrates in them(API liquid test).They had wild nitrates without the bio plastics.I rarely change any water in any of my reef tanks(3x a year maybe?)


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't use chemical filtration my sump has 3 different size bio balls 1st big 1 1\2 bio balls 2nd ( mid sump) have lava rock an 3\4 in bio balls wit sponge inserts 3rd (return slot) I have 1\2 in bio balls. Then 1 1\2 in bio balls are from original sump to saltwater an they have plenty of bio on them that I cycled my tank using them. I have ceramic rings inside the 2 baffle areas


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^That's alot of bio balls!^
I ditched mine years ago and cut my nitrates in half easily.
I'm the sponge guy,just sponges for bio,cleaned maybe every month in tank water(they are way easier to clean then any other bio media{and you will have to clean your bio media,especially if you don't have good mechanicals in front of them}and the sponges are the cheapest of all medias going!) In general I think most WASTE way too much money on such things.No bio media works better than any other.It is the supply of nutrients and a place for bacteria to set up shop that is needed(they prefer surfaces).Nature don't care about fancy design.And even with a mile of surface area per ball it don't matter if you don't have the ammonia and nitrite to feed a mile of bacteria!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok so critters and tanks got shuffled a bit and now the canister (for now) will be used for a different tank. But I still need something inexpensive and relatively small. Its not a big sump and the first chamber where the water actually comes in is small. Bandit you have my complete curiosity on this nitrate reactor.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

U could cut a ug filter to fit in the biggest compartment an stick a power head on it. That what I have been thinking about doing. It would pull the debris that settles in the compartment up into a sponge. Or hook ur canister into the ug filter. I have had the big bio balls in the sump for 2yrs never cleaned


----------



## klauspabst (Feb 17, 2014)

I let the water that comes from the tank run thru a filter sock in my sump than in champer one I got a bunch of plastick pot scrubber spunchen (10 for $4.00 at dollar general)my sec.champer has moss in it for the nitrates.in the last champer where the return pump is I got bioballs. Works fine for me.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Hm I think I like the idea of making an undergravel in one compartment. I have some extra PVC from the plumbing and I have a small powerhead. I do have it running in the section with the plants.


----------

